# Quarter mile run today!



## Pontio (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi guys, run the quarter today for the first time and thought i would share it with you. only owned my car about 3 weeks so dont know how to get it off the line properly.
Do you slip the clutch or dump it?
First race was a fabia vrs with goodies,map and hybrid turbo i think.. not sure.
second was 997 carrera 2s.
I only done 2 runs because im still getting used to it and didnt want to brake it. second run obviously the better of the 2. 4.8 to 60mph and 13.1 for the quarter. is that ok or pants?
car is R33 GTR with induction, exhaust, decat and 1 bar so maybe 400ish bhp?

Any comments or advice for future welcome


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

What kind of environment did you do this in?? Dragstrip timing gear never gives you a 0-60mph time. What was the trap speed for the time? I'm guessing its more likely that you did this on a GTech or something, as it can't have been a 4.8 60ft given it'd be pretty much impossible to get a 4.8s 60ft even if you did an aweful launch in a GTR - especially to get 13.1 at the end.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

13.1 is a very respectable time for that stage of tune and limited seat time. 
I ran after only a few weeks of owning my R33 GTR with the same mods (dyno'd at 365bhp ATF) and got a 13.378 on the 1st run, but found a 12.802 on my 5th run. 
After lots of practice I managed a best of 12.488 in that same state of tune and only after fitting a Power FC have I now just found an 11.97. 
To find a mid 12 you'll need some air taken out of your rear tyres, I go down to 16psi, lose the extra weight like spare wheel and tools etc, and launch at around 6000rpm. 
I still slip the clutch in myself and can find 0-60fts in the 1.7s


----------



## Pontio (Jun 4, 2009)

was done at bruntingthorpe strip at gti international day (VAG show). was about 29 degrees outside and dry track. they didnt give me trap speed, just 0-60 and quarter time.
have a sheet with my name and times on it to prove it 
So is that an ok time for power and first time doing quarter?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah 13.1 is quite respectable, I'd say there should be a possible 12 in it though - a bit hard to tell without knowing the 60ft times and trap speed if you could have got more out of it or not.


----------



## Pontio (Jun 4, 2009)

well i know i need more practice on coming off the line. any tips on a quick launch for my r33 gtr?
Cliff what revs do you hold when slipping?


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Did you use Launch control


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

good times, my fwd wasn't engaging and the best I could manage on an untreated, gravel covered runway was 13.001..with a headwind mind.... mine is running about 425bhp(i reckon) the boost controller doesn't hold steady boost so was like being in a boat the front kept lifting then dropping then lifting then dropping....still fun though...hopefully tweenie will sort it in the near future..if he answers my pm....:-(


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

i ran a mostly 12.4's with my 33GTR approx 400bp. First time on drag strip etc. However as i found it is very easy to put that in the 13s with minimal mistakes. 

I was running 32 psi in my tyres so i am wondering how much quicker i would of been with lower pressures


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

if mine was running in 4wd and getting full boost (1.1bar 511bhp) it would have been nice...was only running 0.9bar and was spinning the rears for the first 1/8 mile..the second 1/8 was when the car got going...


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

cleethorpes said:


> good times, my fwd wasn't engaging and the best I could manage on an untreated, gravel covered runway was 13.001..with a headwind mind.... mine is running about 425bhp(i reckon) the boost controller doesn't hold steady boost so was like being in a boat the front kept lifting then dropping then lifting then dropping....still fun though...hopefully tweenie will sort it in the near future..if he answers my pm....:-(


tis a very busy man my friend, best bet is to ring the garage : 01279 443 134

Harry will sort something out for you as rob is normally stuck under a bonnet! :smokin:


I ran my first quarter on 1.1 bar boost (about 450ish?) and 5k rpm launch and got a 12.330 at 120mph with a 2.1 second 60ft. We thought the track would be slippery as hell as it looked like a lake but it was amazingly grippy. So next time around 1.6 bar (550ish) and 8k launch! 

I just dump the clutch, i have to admit its not the best way to launch but it is better for the clutch than slipping it on the the handbrake etc.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

2.4514 was my 60ft and a 13.001 time.

I had no grip at all...all I could do was give it a little and wait for grip..


----------



## Pontio (Jun 4, 2009)

i dont have launch control.. running standard ecu... for now  
typerchris 12.4 is quick.. either im not good at this or the car has less power then i think.. great fun. cant wait to do it again although worried about breaking stuff.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Like I said, I done a 12.4 in the state of tune too, 365bhp  Its all about the launch, 6000rpm, and feed the clutch in quickly whilst flat to the floor and hoping the back end straightens up


----------



## Pontio (Jun 4, 2009)

i dumped the clutch at 4k rpm.. was scared my clutch was going to stay at the start line lol


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

4k is very soft in a Skyline and you'll need to be much more aggressive to see decent 12s, less mechanically sympathetic is what I'm trying to say


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

lol i personally didnt think i was that quick. well i won the 2nz jap tuner 2009 so cant of been that bad. TBH there wasnt much competition and if my mate ran his gtr in the comp he would have won. heres a video of one of my runs at yourk dragway against a well speced toyota soarer. 

MVI_0012.flv video by typerchris - Photobucket


----------



## Pontio (Jun 4, 2009)

problem is i dont want to dish out for a new clutch or anything else for that matter! oh and mechanics hate working on there own car!


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

lol see i love working on the car but dont have a clue what im doing lol. 

Obviously part of the aid of my launchs is a twin plate clutch


----------

